# Fried Oyster Batter



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

Could you please share a your "Best Fried Oyster Recipe" with us?


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

coarse ground cornmeal + crushed saltines + matagorda oysters + hot grease = mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Old school here. Do em just like trout......corn meal only and fried crisp.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Dry - Wet - Dry then fry.

Dredge in a mixture consisting of 1/3 parts extra-fine ground cornmeal, 1/3 regular flour and 1/3 corn starch. Into this mixture I add a dash of garlic powder, salt and your favorite cajun seasoning.

Then dunk in a bowl of milk (or buttermilk) that has an egg beaten into it. 

Then repeat step 1 (coating again in the dry mixture) then into a hot cast iron pot at the correct hot temperature. I use Cottonseed oil, which is what Brennan's uses for frying all seafood, but peanut oil works ok too. 

Salt oysters upon removal from pot once while they are still hot.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*oyster batter*

Ok take it from the coonarse 
1/2 cup corn meal mixed with panko crumbs 
2 eggs beaten with parsley and about a half a lager beer
Salt and pepper
Dip in the wet
Roll in the dry 
Fry

Top with crystal bbq sauce and a lil blue cheese and pow
You have the famous bbq oysters from the legendary red fish grill in new orleans the only thing better would be to drive there and order some


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Coat with mustard and roll in yellow cornmeal, drop em in the grease.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

FREON said:


> Old school here. Do em just like trout......corn meal only and fried crisp.


X2--corn meal, salt and pepper, drop into very hot grease untill they turn golden, take out and eat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

drain the oysters in a colander then roll in paper towels

then do the dry batter first

it makes all the diff. , trust me.................. your batter won't fall off

that pre-packaged zat. fish fry is hard to beat


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Oysters fried in cornmeal take too long to turn brown and the oysters are dried out. Use cracker crumbs, and they brown much quicker and the oysters stay plump and juicy. Put crackers in food processor until finely ground. Make a thin batter with flour, baking powder, seasonings and club soda. Put oysters in batter and then coat with cracker crumbs and fry at 350-360 for ~ one min. They will be brown and moist.


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

*Cornmeal*

Drain in colander, dredge in cornmeal mixed with salt and pepper, deep fry at 375 degrees for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Enjoy!:spineyes:


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

If you would like to experiment, Justin Wilson used chili powder, a liberal amount, with cornmeal. Sure turns the oil red and gives a unique flavor.


----------



## Dboll (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks to all for the replies... You are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ratherbefishin (Jun 5, 2009)

Had some fried oysters from a caterer last week that were amazing to say the least. The guy seasoned up his raw oyters first. Next he got a tooth pick and slid on a piece of bacon about 3/4" x 3/4". Next he slid on a seasoned oyster, followed by a 2nd bacon square. He dip this in a wet batter which consisted of crushed saltine crackers, flour, corn meal, and milk. He fried these until they were done and served with red sauce. They were to die for.


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*From local oyster fry*

If I can remember all of it, this was Eddie Huron's recipe. It was used at all the oyster fries in Baytown. 
Equal amounts of flour, cracker meal and corn meal
Salt, Pepper and garlic powder to taste.
Soak oysters in buttermilk, dip out to let excess drain off. Place in pan with batter mixture and shake until covered. If I remember correctly they were then placed in a container with a screen bottom to allow the extra dry mixture to fall out. At this point they are ready for the grease.

For cocktail sauce:
1 cup Heinz ketchup
1/2 cup Chili sauce
Worchestershire sauce
Tabasco
Coarse ground pepper
Sometimes I add a little onion powder and garlic powder

Enjoy.....Dem sho is good


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

beswart said:


> If I can remember all of it, this was Eddie Huron's recipe. It was used at all the oyster fries in Baytown.
> Equal amounts of flour, cracker meal and corn meal
> Salt, Pepper and garlic powder to taste.
> Soak oysters in buttermilk, dip out to let excess drain off. Place in pan with batter mixture and shake until covered. If I remember correctly they were then placed in a container with a screen bottom to allow the extra dry mixture to fall out. At this point they are ready for the grease.
> ...


----------



## beswart (Aug 1, 2010)

*Oyster batter*

I seem to remember, they have been using the vats for quite a while though. The Shriners are having a fry today, (Fri. 20) I'll probably have to check it out. :cheers:


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hillmans sell a really fine cracker meal that works great. You just need to season to your taste. I dry the oysters season with little salt, pepper & little garlic powder coat'em in cracker meal, fry & squeeze fresh lemons. uummm hmmm...good


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Dry them of any water
Get a ziplock bag and put the dried oysters in it.
Add one blended egg per pint of oysters
Add spicy brown mustard in the bag enough to lightly coat the oysters
http://www.frenchs.com/products/mustard/spicy-brown-mustard 
Let the oysters soak while you get the peanut oil hot
Get bowl of the all natural Louisiana fish fry 
http://www.louisianafishfry.com/shopping_additems.php?action=view_list&category=1
I use the all natural because there is no salt in it and
the peanut oil will add a little salty taste when frying
Test the oil for proper heat
This next step has to be done fast. 
Take one oyster out of the bag quickly dredge it in the fish fry mix with a good coat and quickly drop it in the oil.


----------

